# Trees growing around foreign objects



## caseopele (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi everyone! I wasn't sure what category to post this in. I found a great website that had pictures of trees that had grown around foreign objects. I can't find it now and can't remember the term used to describe the process. Does anyone know what the scientific term for that is? Thanks!


----------



## Elmore (Aug 27, 2006)

*Gourmand Trees*

http://www.primeau.qc.ca/ANGLAIS/coexisA/coexis_histoA.html

<img src="http://www.primeau.qc.ca/coexis/Arbres_images/photosgenerales/atplay.jpeg">


----------



## l2edneck (Aug 28, 2006)

View attachment 37378


----------

